# Meet My Current Fosters



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Here be Rupert, Matilda & Gremlin










and not to be overlooked - 
Jeremy









Yeah Baby!









Us Poly Girls are FAB!









I'm trying to smile mum, but my eye is sore :crying









Hiya new Little Dude. Ma name's Rupert, nice to meet you. Wanna play? 
rcat


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

The "yeah baby" caption on that pic of Rupert made me laugh.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

Kiwi poly's!!!! seeing they were ship cats they did get around!!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

My gosh they are all cute, but those poly paws are my favorite.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

*Poly kitties*



tghsmith said:


> Kiwi poly's!!!! seeing they were ship cats they did get around!!!


This is the first poly I've fostered. Do they have a history? Do tell!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't know how those kittens could be any cuter without me having a heart attack! So sweet! Is Jeremmy getting better?


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

*Jeremy*



Jetlaya67 said:


> I don't know how those kittens could be any cuter without me having a heart attack! So sweet! Is Jeremmy getting better?


Hiya, yes they are ADORABLE! Although Rupert, Matilda and Gremlin have hit three months now and are rather rambunctious to say the least. I've just got to get them over their damned 'flu then I'll have them desexed and hopefully they can toddle back off to the shelter soon after. 

Hmmm Jeremy. Yesterday he ate really well .... today right off eating again. This is SO frustrating. I've also just been given his sister - she had been adopted out but has come back in because, you guessed it, she isn't eating. She did really well yesterday but not so good today. I might start a new thread about this problem and ask if anyone has any wisdom to share ...


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You's gonna have your hands full, huh??!!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

quick legend of poly cats, they were kept as ship cats (rodent control)and were supposed to be lucky, this was in the 1700's east coast of north america and west coast ports of england,, one parent has to be poly for a poly kitten to happen so its a direct lineage.. they are said to more outgoing and brave, (yeti growls and runs to see who is at the door when the bell rings) some call them hemingway cats, the colony of them at his home started from a tom that was given to by a ships captain..


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Omg they're all adorable  but Jeremy has stolen my heart! I hope he and his sister start eating better. Is there a natural appetite stimulant that anyone knows of? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Lovely little kittens! So beautiful! Must be a handful though, especially with two with eating issues.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Tiliqua said:


> Lovely little kittens! So beautiful! Must be a handful though, especially with two with eating issues.


Yeah, the workload gets a lot steeper when dealing with tricky wee eaters. Wish I had a magic wand for them ...

When / if you get them through it (as we did with Lisbeth - she was a full on battle for a good 4 months) it is such an amazing feeling. Watching that little kitten who had been an absolute bag of bones become a fat, roly poly, healthy, vital, crazy kitten is just the BEST! :razz:


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Yuki'sMum said:


> Omg they're all adorable  but Jeremy has stolen my heart!


Yeah, mine too.


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a poly too! My first  and boy is she brave. She isn't afraid of any cat or dog she also has cattitude hehe here's crazy. Yep that's her name "crazy"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

They're all so ridiculously cute!! 

Do you know why Jeremy and his sister aren't eating?


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

spirite said:


> They're all so ridiculously cute!!
> 
> Do you know why Jeremy and his sister aren't eating?


Nope, one other from the litter (adopted by the original fosterer) is also off her food. The fourth who is still at the shelter is fine. Jeremy's sister - Cookie, had been adopted but is with me til she's better, so they've all pretty much been in different places. 

It's very weird. I'm starting to wonder if we are dealing with a genetic condition or something. 

The last two days they've been eating minced raw beef. Won't go near anything else. BUT, at least they are eating something - almost willingly.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

*Jeremy is now rocking a fat belly!*

Here he is! Eating, drinking and playing like a champion. 








YAY Jeremy!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Awwwww!!!!!!! Yay Jeremy!

Love the spotted tummy, he is adorable!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

*Jeremy's sister*

Cookie has gone back to her new mum healthy and as fat as butter


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh wow - such cuties!! Love their markings, lucky adopted families!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, Rupert and Co went back to the shelter on the 11th. Rupert has since been adopted - YAY! 
Jeremy continued eating well and went from strength to strength so I had him neutered on the 19th, then took him back to the shelter on the 20th once I was happy he was eating and feeling ok. He was REALLY missing his buddies hehe and Tory didn't appreciate being in the same room with him AT ALL - my foster room was out of action for over a week as I was having the floor tiled. SIGH! He's still doing great and has buddied back up with Gremlin and made friends with one of Gremlin's littermates - Goblin.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awwww that's great  I'm glad Jeremy started eating well. Love that cheeky little face! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Gorgeous babies!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Gremlin has been adopted


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

pkbshrew said:


> Gremlin has been adopted


Here's a photo I took of Gremiln at the shelter last week - this is the one which lead to her adoption = YAAAAY!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Jeremy has been adopted today = HURRAH. 
Just little Matilda left waiting now.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Good for wee Jeremy! Had his appetite become stable prior to his adoption? No more flare ups?


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> Good for wee Jeremy! Had his appetite become stable prior to his adoption? No more flare ups?


He hit the ground running when I took him back to the shelter (@1250gms) and never looked back. The extra company (and not rooming with GRUMPY mama cat Tory) also did him the world of good as he was missing Rupert & the gang a lot. He made special friends with 'Wee Willy'; who had come into the shelter as a tiny lice ridden scrap, and they have been adopted together. So, a wonderful outcome for him.


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

I had a male orange cat that had 26 toes all together. I miss him so much, and he has been gone now for 3 years. He was the oldest of my lot, and he sure kept everyone in line. He was also a "mother hen" to any and all the little fur babies that came into our home. RIP BooBoo. I'll meet you at the bridge.


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Too cute heaven!! Wow those pics are amazing.....Jeremy looks like Chanel.. What breed is he? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

cat1963 said:


> I had a male orange cat that had 26 toes all together. I miss him so much, and he has been gone now for 3 years. He was the oldest of my lot, and he sure kept everyone in line. He was also a "mother hen" to any and all the little fur babies that came into our home. RIP BooBoo. I'll meet you at the bridge.


My dark tortie girl Effie is lovely with our little 'inmates' as well. It's so special when they are like that huh? I'm sorry you lost BooBoo 8-(


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Lovemychanel said:


> Too cute heaven!! Wow those pics are amazing.....Jeremy looks like Chanel.. What breed is he?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks :crazy
As far as I know, Jeremy was/is simply a DSH tabby. Quite striking for a 'common as muck kitteh' though huh?


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

pkbshrew said:


> Thanks :crazy
> As far as I know, Jeremy was/is simply a DSH tabby. Quite striking for a 'common as muck kitteh' though huh?


Yes very striking..cute overboard lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

pkbshrew said:


> He made special friends with 'Wee Willy'; who had come into the shelter as a tiny lice ridden scrap, and they have been adopted together. So, a wonderful outcome for him.


How wonderful!! So happy for them. It's so wonderful to see cats being adopted in pairs when they are good with other cats.


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

pkbshrew said:


> My dark tortie girl Effie is lovely with our little 'inmates' as well. It's so special when they are like that huh? I'm sorry you lost BooBoo 8-(


Thanks for your kind words. I actually rescued BooBoo from a man who was going to throw him into the river because nobody wanted a kitten with "deformed" paws and feet. I am so glad that I "stole" him away from the man, because my life sure changed when he came into it.


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

cat1963 said:


> Thanks for your kind words. I actually rescued BooBoo from a man who was going to throw him into the river because nobody wanted a kitten with "deformed" paws and feet. I am so glad that I "stole" him away from the man, because my life sure changed when he came into it.


That is so sad and shallow of that man...I am SO thankful you intervened sorry for your loss I am happy he brought you so much joy and love "mother hen" nature  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

